# what are u training?



## anabolictemple5 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys,this could  be fun to have a thread were we could post what we have trained evry day..
Yesterday did shoulders and triceps
Started with seated presses 5x10 superset dips to warm the tri's up
front lateral raises 5x15 superset tri push downs
side lateral raises 5x15 superset skull crushers to failure
shrugs 5x20 superset revers tri pull downs
40 minutes cardio!


----------



## stonetag (Feb 17, 2017)

Biceps, all day, everyday!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 17, 2017)

Day off today, legs Sat, back and rear delts Sunday.  Gonna be a great weekend.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 17, 2017)

today was arms and abs. did some chest with dbs too.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 17, 2017)

Legs!!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2017)

Physical therapy on my calf


----------



## IHI (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting right arm in shape for alot of one sided erotic me time with left shoulder surgery next wed.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 18, 2017)

Kickboxing. Because I like getting my face kicked in.Followed by whiskey and deadlifts. Followed by some upper back shiiet. Followed by a large pepperoni pizza.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 18, 2017)

Abs. Only abs. Always abs. Abs for life. Anything else just a waste of time and makes you big and groce


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 18, 2017)

Forearns.  Trying to look like Popeye.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 18, 2017)

Everyday is bench day until I Uncrown the natty king Ecks


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2017)

Just back from posterior chain dominant leg day: seated leg curls to warm-up, SLDLs for heavy, wide stance leg presses, barbell glute bridges, lying leg curls for volume, some calves to keep Snake guessing.


----------



## thqmas (Feb 18, 2017)

Penis day. Got a crazy pump. Was awsome.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 18, 2017)

Trying to train my dick to not get a pump in awkward places like Walmart.


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Feb 18, 2017)

hahahaha...


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Feb 18, 2017)

my day off!:32 (1):


----------



## automatondan (Feb 18, 2017)

Sqwaatttts, followed by seated wide stance leg press, followed by quad extensions, followed by arms.... because, well, its leg day...


----------



## Mathews (Feb 24, 2017)

Today:
*Leg day*
Front squat – 8 X 12-15
Hack machine squat – 6 X 12-15
Leg extension – 5 X 8-12

Supine leg curl – 6 X 12-15
Seated leg curl machine – 6 X 12-15

Calves standing calf raise – 6 X 20
Seated calf raise – 6 X 20

Stationary bike - 15min


----------



## Mathews (Feb 25, 2017)

Today:
Back
Sternum Chin up - 5 X 15-20
High bench two dumbbell rowing - 5 X 8-15
Low cable row – 5 X 12-15
Medium Grip Lat Pulldown to Chest - 6 X 20-30

Abs
Double Crunch - 5 X 30
Weighted Crunch - 5 X 8-20
Lying Bent Knee Leg Raises - 6 X 20-30

-cool down.


----------



## Mathews (Feb 26, 2017)

Shoulders
Dumbbell Side Lateral raise seated – 5 X 12
Wide Grip upright row – 5 X 12
Front to back barbell shoulder press – 5 X 8-12
Dumbbell bent over rear deltoid lateral – 5 X 8-12

Triceps
Kneeling rope extension – 5 X 12-15
Lying Tricep Extension – 5 X 8-12
2 Dumbbell Tricep Kickback – 5 X 12-20

Treadmill 20 min

Have fun guys!


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 2, 2017)

This morning - Back

Lat pulldowns 1x6
1x3 ; Drop set
Deads 1x5
Rack pulls 1x2
BB Rows 2x 7-9
Db curls/lat overhand latpulls for a pump


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 4, 2017)

back and shoulders
wide grip pull ups 5x12
Seated presses 5x12
Dumbbell presses Arnold's 5x15
Lat pulls 5x12
Reverse hammer pull downs 5x15
Side lateral raises 5x12
Seated rows 5x15
Front lateral raises 5x12
Shruggs 5x40
30 minutes cardio!


----------



## BrutesorGods (Mar 5, 2017)

It's international arm day no?

3x~12 Close grip lat pull down
3x~12 Cable row
3x~12 Alternating dumbbell curls
3x~12 Hammer curls
3x~12 Reverse dumbbell curls

3x~12 Dumbbell press
3x~12 Dumbbell skullcrushers
3x~12 Cable tricep kickbacks
3x~12 Rope pulldowns
3x~12 Rope overhead tricep extensions

3x~18 Hanging leg raises (hanging in chinup position, varied)
3x~18 Weighted hanging leg raises (resting on elbows)


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 9, 2017)

Leg day
Started with squats 5x10
One leg leg presses 5x10 each leg
Leg extensions 5x25
Leg curls 5x15
Lunges across the gym 3x
Wall sits 4x 
30 minutes cardio


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 13, 2017)

hmm...I love my Sundays OFF!


----------

